# Dual Chargers on Model 3?



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

What is everyone's opinion on whether or not they think the Model 3 will come with the Option for 'Dual Chargers'?

Just answered that myself I believe. Let me "re-phrase" that question and propose this:

I just checked Tesla Motors and remembered also reading that 'Dual Chargers' per se are no longer offered on the S. I believe at the time it was a $1200 Option for Duals. So now in lieu of the Duals they have The Option for Upgraded 72A higher amp charger upgrade. Lists for $1500 at time of sale/purchase or $1900 after.

Will this 72A Higher Amp Charger Upgrade be available as an Option on the Model 3? I'm sure it will be the same price.









Ski


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Yeah, they did away with the dual chargers in favour of a new single 72amp charger. The single main charger included with all Teslas has also been upgraded to 48amp as well. 

I suspect they will offer the same type of thing for Model 3 as an option


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

With the smaller size they could possibly skip a faster charger option. I have dual chargers on my S (80A) and you rarely need them (though helpful when you do). Note that those chargers won't affect Supercharging/CHAdeMO etc. Just the rare HPWC that you find for destination charging that is actually rigged up for >50A (most aren't).


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> With the smaller size they could possibly skip a faster charger option. I have dual chargers on my S (80A) and you rarely need them (though helpful when you do). Note that those chargers won't affect Supercharging/CHAdeMO etc. Just the rare HPWC that you find for destination charging that is actually rigged up for >50A (most aren't).


@teslaliving,

Right...because the Supercharger 'bypasses' the onboard chargers whether it's a 'single' or 'dual' and charges "directly" to the battery correct?  However, an HPWC like the Tesla Wall Charger or even the UMC WILL use the onboard as far as I understand it.

Ski


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

Skione65 said:


> @teslaliving,
> 
> Right...because the Supercharger 'bypasses' the onboard chargers whether it's a 'single' or 'dual' and charges "directly" to the battery correct?  However, an HPWC like the Tesla Wall Charger or even the UMC WILL use the onboard as far as I understand it.
> 
> Ski


Well, the UMC its hard to find something that needs more than 1 charger.

The HPWC, if provided enough power can do it, but again many are not wired for full power.

At home charging overnight 80A vs 40A makes no difference. At the time the HPWC was 2x the price of a UMC so I have 2 UMCs. At current pricing I may have considered a HPWC but its nice to have a removable spare. I've had 2 UMC failures and tesla just gives me a replacement new one. A HPWC would be a pain to replace.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We'll be getting a HPWC instead of a second UMC because of the new lower pricing.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> We'll be getting a HPWC instead of a second UMC because of the new lower pricing.


Same here..... I believe I've made the decision to go with the Tesla HPWC and a NEMA 14-50 as a backup.....going to have the electrician wire and install for both when the time comes.... That way if the HPWC goes down I can still charge and vice versus... Also have availability for friends to charge other EVs, or a second EV.
Can also leave my UMC in the trunk for the road if I need it.

Ski


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

TrevP said:


> We'll be getting a HPWC instead of a second UMC because of the new lower pricing.


That means on road trips you have no spare if you like redundancy. Also if the HPWC fails you're out of service until you get an electrician or something. The NEMA 14-50 is a standard outlet with no fancy hardware so its unlikely to fail. The UMCs and HPWCs do fail periodically.

I think the HPWC is less flexible but I may end up going with it too for a few reasons:

1) I already have 2 UMC and would be getting a third with the Model 3.
2) The HPWC is smart in charging multiple cars from a single circuit without overloading it
3) Im going to want a second outlet in the garage anyway for the second EV


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Here is another rephrasing: What would prevent Tesla from offering an option with a high margin which improves the experience for some customers?

Physically impossibility is the only thing I can think of.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> With the smaller size they could possibly skip a faster charger option. I have dual chargers on my S (80A) and you rarely need them (though helpful when you do). Note that those chargers won't affect Supercharging/CHAdeMO etc. Just the rare HPWC that you find for destination charging that is actually rigged up for >50A (most aren't).


Hasn't been my experience many J1772s are at 30A... But a lot of the Destination Chargers that I've tested in Southern California for our friends at Teslarati were at full 80A (I have Dual Chargers on S)...



Skione65 said:


> Same here..... I believe I've made the decision to go with the Tesla HPWC and a NEMA 14-50 as a backup.....going to have the electrician wire and install for both when the time comes.... That way if the HPWC goes down I can still charge and vice versus... Also have availability for friends to charge other EVs, or a second EV.
> Can also leave my UMC in the trunk for the road if I need it.
> 
> Ski


I like having multiple NEMA 14-50s, but don't really need to fill up to 58 miles per hour at home, besides, I live by a destination charger (less than 2 miles) that I could use in a pinch and a supercharger 12 miles away. We have 4 Level 2 chargers/plugs.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Hasn't been my experience many J1772s are at 30A... But a lot of the Destination Chargers that I've tested in Southern California for our friends at Teslarati were at full 80A (I have Dual Chargers on S)...


I've driven a lot up and down the east coast. Once I found a convenient destination charger at a hotel in Philly, it was 40A. Generally, though, I don't find destination chargers to be helpful. That may be because I'm always driving to specific people/places/events and not just going on a holiday or something where I could pick and choose more.

If I'm on a road trip, i'm Supercharging. I got the dual chargers because if I happen to need a charge from something other than a supercharger I wanted it to be as fast as possible.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

teslaliving said:


> ...
> If I'm on a road trip, i'm Supercharging. I got the dual chargers because if I happen to need a charge from something other than a supercharger I wanted it to be as fast as possible.


Same here... I typically charge 30A overnight from an EVSE that I installed under a grant when I was still driving the Active E.


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

AEDennis said:


> Same here... I typically charge 30A overnight from an EVSE that I installed under a grant when I was still driving the Active E.


I use my NEMA 14-50 and charge at 40A to 90% daily.


----------



## AZ Desert Driver (May 2, 2016)

is there a table that lists - amp/volt/kw vs 14-15/1772/l2/evse/sc capacities?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Desert Driver said:


> is there a table that lists - amp/volt/kw vs 14-15/1772/l2/evse/sc capacities?


Not exactly perfect, but a Roadster using the UMC to fill its 56 kWh battery back has this chart to show estimates of filling up from empty -

http://shop.teslamotors.com/collections/charging/products/universal-mobile-connector-adapters

What really matters is kW of power (Amps X Volts) to figure rate of recharge.

In general, I get about 21 miles per hour on my 30A J1772 charger at home (that's 6.8kW from my wall 30A x 240V). On my NEMA 14-50 or 6-50 (I get 9.6 kW (40A X 240V), closer to 29 miles per hour on the S...

The Model S used to have a similar chart that gave the miles per hour chart, but has been hidden for a while. (Used Internet Wayback to see if I can find an old post that shows chart.)

Here it is from June 2014 -




14-50 240 volt outlet.

Model S comes standard with three adapters which connect to most of the outlets you'll find at home and in the wild: a NEMA 5-15 110 volt adapter, a NEMA 14-50 240 volt adapter, and a J1772 public charging station adapter. Additional adapters are available for sale online.

*Volts / Amps* *Kilowatts* *Miles of Range per
Hour of Charge*
NEMA 5-15 Standard Outlet 110 V / 12 A 1.4 kW 3
NEMA 5-20 Newer Standard Outlet 110 V / 15 A 1.8 kW 4
NEMA 14-50 RVs and Campsites 240 V / 40 A 10 kW 29
NEMA 6-50 Welding Equipment 240 V / 40 A 10 kW 29
NEMA 10-30 Older Dryers 240 V / 24 A 5.8 kW 17
NEMA 14-30 Newer Dryers 240 V / 24 A 5.8 kW 17
Charge at Night
Charging at night isn't just convenient, it may be less expensive. Many utility companies offer Time of Use rate plans featuring prices that vary based on demand. At night, demand is lowest and prices drop.

The Touchscreen lets you program a charging schedule to take advantage of these low rates. Plug in when you get home and Model S will begin charging automatically at the time you specify.

The Mobile Connector
Adapter Guide
Charge at Night

High Power Charging
THE FASTEST WAY TO
CHARGE AT HOME
58 MILES RANGE PER HOUR OF CHARGE
A Wall Connector is installed on a 240 volt circuit and can be supplied with up to twice the amperage as an outlet. At maximum amperage it supplies two times more power than the Single Charger can process. This is where Dual Chargers come into play, doubling the charging capacity to 20 kW to match the output of the Wall Connector.

There's more to the story, learn about Dual Chargers


















SINGLE
CHARGER
DUAL
CHARGERS

















CHARGERS
EXPLAINED
The Charger is not the thing you plug into the wall, that's a Connector. The Charger is actually on-board the car. The Connector sends Alternating Current (AC) into the Charger. The Charger then converts the power to Direct Current (DC) and sends it to the battery. You can configure your car with the Single Charger or Dual Chargers. Dual Chargers allow twice the conversion capacity as the Single Charger when the power is available.

Think of a charger like a faucet. Just like filling a bucket, you can only fill as fast as the water can flow through the faucet. To fill the bucket faster, you need a bigger faucet.


THE FASTEST WAY TO CHARGE AT HOME
Dual ChargerS

Charging on the Go Charging on the Go
SUPERCHARGE!
300 MILES RANGE PER HOUR OF CHARGE
The Tesla Supercharger recharges Model S quickly. Super quickly. Superchargers are for refueling quickly on road trips. A Supercharger can replenish half the battery in as little as 20 minutes. All Model S vehicles with the 85 kWh battery can use Superchargers as can properly equipped 60 kWh battery vehicles. Superchargers will be positioned at convenient locations along major interstates throughout the country.

PUBLIC CHARGING
STATIONS
Government agencies and organizations across the country are working to install public charging stations. Model S plugs into these stations with the included J1772 adapter. While many of the public stations being installed today can be used at full power with just the Single Charger, you may encounter some high amperage charging stations in the wild. If you plan to take road trips, we recommend outfitting your Model S with Dual Chargers.

There are many resources for finding charging stations as you plan your trip. On the road, the Model S Touchscreen can help you find charging stations along the way if needed.

CHECK YOUR
CHARGING STATUS
REMOTELY


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

i greeting information


----------

